# Mole Crickets >:(



## nyanicat (Nov 1, 2013)

i was digging holes around a mole cricket spot, and i accidentally trapped myself in holes when a mole cricket finally appeared and it disappeared because i was stuck x.x MY FIRST MOLE CRICKET DDDDD:


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry but I lol'ed!


----------



## Lon (Nov 1, 2013)

My sympathies. I lost my first one because I couldn't get to it fast enough. I did manage to get one about an hour later, though, so keep trying! You can do it  It's just super frustrating =_=


----------



## nyanicat (Nov 1, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Sorry but I lol'ed!



i'm glad my suffering has at least brought joy x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lon said:


> My sympathies. I lost my first one because I couldn't get to it fast enough. I did manage to get one about an hour later, though, so keep trying! You can do it  It's just super frustrating =_=



thanks!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 1, 2013)

Urgh, those annoy me so much.  I can't stand digging for them!


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

I got the second one I dug up. the first one decided to be a butt and walk around one of my town decorations and I could never hit it with my net.

Now I can be at peace and never try to dig up one of the horrible little monsters ever again. Seriously I hate those things.


----------



## Mz_D (Nov 1, 2013)

It took me ages as well. If any villager requests one I point blank refuse.


----------



## deardeer (Nov 1, 2013)

Mz_D said:


> It took me ages as well. If any villager requests one I point blank refuse.



i refuse any insect requests.......

i'm sorry but i haaate when my villagers decorate their homes with INSECTS

i'm a horrible mayor


----------



## mallywa (Nov 1, 2013)

I was walking around hearing all these weird noises and not knowing where they were coming from until I saw this thread. Unfortunately I still lost my first mole cricket, but at least I know how to find them now, ha ha.


----------



## marshmallowXO (Nov 2, 2013)

Mole crickets are the main reason I dreaded November coming.
Sucks so much walking around and hearing them -_-


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 2, 2013)

I HATE mole crickets. >: ( I managed to catch one in my one town, but in my other one... I heard one, and I kept digging and digging, and I just couldn't find it. Argh! So annoying!


----------



## Prisma (Nov 2, 2013)

DA MOLE CRICKET:
 A mole cricket found in the vast lands of animal crossing New Leaf and will ONLY appear when someone is trapped and can make a quick escape


----------



## Sena (Nov 2, 2013)

I got very lucky just now and caught a mole cricket on my first try. I think it chose a convenient place to hide, somewhere I was able to dig up-and-down rows of holes until it popped out.
It may be obvious, but if you can find the area the mole cricket sound is the loudest, that's the place to search. If you find yourself wandering around driven crazy by the sound, turn your volume all the way up and try to locate the area in which the cricket's cries are the loudest, and dig around there.


----------



## StarMayor (Nov 2, 2013)

I was unfortunate trying to get my first one. I ended up being unable to see it because it went behind someone's house and then it fell in the water before I could catch it in time. 

I did have a few flower casualties when I was trying to dig it up in desperation (the noise annoys me to no end and I didn't want to walk around damaging my grass trying to find it, so it was a first-priority catch on my list) but I did manage to catch the second one just as it was about to fall off the cliff and onto the beach.


----------



## Pimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

I tried to dig one up but i couldn't find it anywhere... is there some trick to it??


----------



## Sena (Nov 2, 2013)

You can't just dig anywhere; try walking around until you hear the strange sound it makes, and then try to locate the area in which the sound is the loudest. Then, dig there.


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 2, 2013)

^walk until you heard a buzzing voice, then walk to the point it was the loudest, then start digging like crazy till you found a bug coming out from the hole. Get the net ASAP, press Y to close the holes(if you're blocked by them), run and catch them.

Digging for mole crickets is really tedious. I already got one and donated it, and I won't do it again(I'm OK with the buzz).


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Nov 3, 2013)

i wasn't quick enough to catch my 1st mole cricket, but having a shizzton of flowers everywhere helps isolate possible spawning spots for them, as the only place close by was 1 empty space next to me, low n' behold, the mole cricket was in there!

the 2nd and 3rd mole cricket i found were spawning in the exact same square lol


----------



## charmed girl (Nov 3, 2013)

I still haven't come across one yet, sounds like they're pretty annoying creatures though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 3, 2013)

They won't appear under plants or paths, right?


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going to have to go to someone else's town because mine is covered in flowers and paths. :|


----------



## Mary (Nov 3, 2013)

There are always a ton, or at least it seems that way to me. My villagers bought 3 before I could get to my museum. They love mole crickets.


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 3, 2013)

anyone else here really dislike the sound these things make? it makes me feel like my 3ds is malfunctioning or something >.<


----------



## starmud (Nov 4, 2013)

i always found having many flowers/paths laid helped. the game always spawned the cricket in a spot that was empty. i'd just dig around in the few open spots until it finally unearthed the cricket. as for catching, you should always bury the hole after trying to avoid blocks; keeping the net as your next selection tool for fast moving...


----------



## Rendra (Nov 4, 2013)

I had been dreading the mole cricket, since the game came out. I never could catch one in WW (couldn't catch a bee either). Yesterday, on my first try, I caught a mole cricket. Happy Dance. Having only the shovel & net in your pocket really helps so you don't have to switch between several tools until you get to the correct one. This also helps when catching a bee (which I have done in NL). In WW, I could never switch between my tools fast enough to catch either one. NEW LEAF so much better than Wild World x a million.


----------

